# Sunshine should be kidding soon!



## mhoward2 (Jun 30, 2012)

Our buck escaped and got into the lot with All of our does on 6/26. It's looking like Sunshine is the one he was escaping to. It appears that she should be kidding within the next 2 or 3 weeks. If I counted correctly she could be delivering as early as 11/18.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Exciting!!! Knowing the day of escape helps keep your sanity sane too


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Good luck with kidding!


----------



## Axykatt (Feb 1, 2013)

Is this Buddy's first one with yer girls? I'm so excited!


----------



## mhoward2 (Jun 30, 2012)

Axykatt said:


> Is this Buddy's first one with yer girls? I'm so excited!


Yes, this will be the first with Buddy. Here are some pictures of Sunshine. She should be due in the next 2 or 3 weeks.


----------



## Axykatt (Feb 1, 2013)

She's so pretty! I hope they get her little face and Buddy's build. I can't wait to see them!


----------



## goatfarmergirl (Jul 3, 2011)

She's so cute. I love the colors. 
I used to have a lovebird named sunshine.


----------



## mhoward2 (Jun 30, 2012)

Thanksgiving babies have arrived! The white one is a boy, the other is a girl with blue eyes. Of course they had to wait until the coldest day to arrived.


----------



## goat luver 101 (Jul 19, 2011)

They are too Cute!! Congrats!!!


----------



## jennifer (May 22, 2013)

So cute!


----------



## Axykatt (Feb 1, 2013)

Omg! Adorable! That's two sets of boy/girl twins for Buddy, maybe he throws mixed twins!


----------



## BCG (Jun 30, 2012)

Adorable! Makes you want to snuggle them.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Very cute!


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

Congratulations, they are so cute!


----------



## Nubiandairy (Nov 26, 2013)

Congrats. They are cute.


----------



## Nubiandairy (Nov 26, 2013)

Cute!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Congratulations!!! Adorable


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

sooo cute! congrats!!!


----------

